# Looking for 100 spartan machine & sewer camera



## ASolutionINC. (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey what's up...new to the site and looking for a 100 spartan machine and a sewer camera for sale??..Obviously used...lol...thx..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I would try posting an intro.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont think he's gonna post an intro anytime soon, if so the hammer will be round soon :laughing:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I know you said used but Spartan is having a special right now that is pretty good.

http://www.spartantool.com/october-special-pages-1145.php


----------



## ASolutionINC. (Oct 15, 2011)

Thx ed I'm going to check into it..


----------

